# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Këngë dhe festime për Krishtlindje

## Matrix

*Virgjëresha lindi sot*

Virgjëresha lindi sot
te parëqënëshmen Fjalë

Edhe dheu i blaton,
të Paafruarit shpellën

Engjëjt, bashkë me barinjtë po lavdërojnë
Magët, bashkë me yllin po udhëtojnë

Se për ne ka lindur Krishti
Si djalë-foshnjë, i Parëjetëshmi Zot

----------


## Matrix

*Lindja Jote*

Lindja Jote o Krisht - Perëndia ynë,
i fali botës dritën e diturisë

Dhe me anë të saj,
ata që adhuronin yjet,
prej yjeve u mësuan,
Ty të të adhurojnë

Dhe të njohin që linde që lartazi
o Krisht, Lavdi më Ty!

----------


## Matrix

*Ejani ta adhurojme*

Te gjithe sa besoni,
Me bese triumfante,
Nxitoni, Nxitoni per Betlehem

Ejani shihni
Shihni ju Ate,
Lindi Mbreti i Engjejve,
Le ta adhurojme

Te shkojme ta adhurojme
Te shkojme ta adhurojme 
Te shkojme ta adhurojme 
Krishtin Zot

Kendo, o korr engjejsh,
Kendo me ekzaltim
Kendo ushtri e nditshme
Kendo me lavderim

Lavdi Zotit ne lartesi
Paqe permbi dhe

Te shkojme ta adhurojme
Te shkojme ta adhurojme 
Te shkojme ta adhurojme 
Krishtin Zot

Zot, te lavderojme
Ne kete mengjes te ndritshem
O Fjale e Atit, i ardhur sot ne mish

Lavdi Ty perjetesisht
O Jezus Krisht

Te shkojme ta adhurojme
Te shkojme ta adhurojme
Te shkojme ta adhurojme 
Krishtin Zot

----------


## Matrix

*Nate e qete, Nate e Shenjte*

Nate e Qete
Nate e Shenjte
jane ne gjume
njerezit krejt

Vetem Jozefi dhe Maria
Jane zgjuar me te shenjtin Femije

Fli ne paqen qiellore
Fli ne paqen qiellore

Nate e Qete
Nate e Shenjte
Ca barinj me te shpejte
Lajmin e engjeve kur degjuan
per ne Betlehem vrapuan

Shpetimtari u lind
Shpetimtari u lind

Nate e Qete
Nate e Shenjte
Dite e re
po ndricon

Nga fytyra Jote o Krisht
Vjen Shpetimi i botes perseri

Mengjesi i Hirit agon
Mengjesi i Hirit agon

----------


## Fiori

Faleminderit që i solle vargjet në shqip Matrix. Mbaj mënd që i këndonim kur ishim të vegjël në shkollë, ndërsa tani nuk më kujtoheshin fjalët në shqip...

Gëzuar

----------


## MI CORAZON

Hera e pare qe i lexoj ne shqip. Jam kurioze te di se si tingellojne ne gjuhen tone. 

Gezuar edhe nga une !    :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

Gezuar Fiori  dhe MI CORAZON    :buzeqeshje: 

Vargjet e meposhtme jane vargjet e nje kenge tradicionale korcare (mbase dhe e qyteteve te tjera). Kjo kendohej 2 nete para Krishtlindjes, duke u gdhire data 24 neper rrugicat e Korces kur femijet dilnin me grazhd neper qytet.

*Jisui për ne ka lindur*

Jisui për ne ka lindur
në Betlehem të Judesë
Nga qielli lart ka zbritur
t'i bëjë mirë botës

Ka lënë lart,
lavdinë e Tij,
për të na sjellë mirësi

----------


## I KTHYERI

Zbritësore
Ja Krishti lind lavdërojeni; ja Krishti i qiellit vjen dilni priteni; ja Krishti mbi dhenë ngrehuni; Zotin pra e këndoni lart e mbi dhe dhe me ngazëllime përhimnojeni me mall, popuj dhe me lavdi.

Shkurtore
Virgjëresha sot po vjen në Vithleem për të lindur, Fjalën e përjetëshme, brenda në shpellën së fshehti. Vallëzo, e tërë bota duke dëgjuar, lavdëro bashkë me ëngjëjt dhe me barinjtë, Perëndin e ameshuar, që desh të çfaqet, si djal i ri përmbi dhe.

Përlëshore
Lindja jote o Krisht Perëndi dhe Zot, i lindi botës dritën e dijes së hyjëshme; se ata që adhuronin çdo yll në qell, si sot prej yllit po mësoneshin, Ty të të adhurojnë Diellin e drejtësisë, dhe të të njohin si Lindjen që lartazi, o Zot lavdi më Ty.

Kolendrat
Kolendra, kolendra sot. 
Gëzuar për shumë mot
Zotërinj dhe zonja.

Neve vijmë tju gëzojmë
Si edhe tju lajmërojmë
Zotërinj dhe zonja

Në qytet të shenjtëruar 
U lind foshnja e bekuar
Zotërinj dhe zonja

Ai është Krishti vetë
I dërguar në ktë jetë
Zotërinj dhe zonja

Ëngjëjt duke fluturuar
Ëngjëjt duke fluturuar 
Natën lart përmbi këtë botë
Sonte shpallin shumë tgëzuar 
Lindjen e Jisuit Zot
E e e e e e ejani adhurojeni
Mbretin e porsa-lindur
E e e e e e ejani adhurojeni
Mbretin e porsa-lindur sot.

O dëgjoni ju barinj të thjeshtë
Këtë lajm prej ëngjëjve
Rron ndër ne sot Perëndia
Si një foshjnë plot hare
E e e e e e ejani adhurojeni
Mbretin e porsa-lindur
E e e e e e ejani adhurojeni
Mbretin e porsa-lindur sot.

Sonte ëngjëjt prej së larti
Vrejn me frik edhe me shpresë
Zoti papandehurazi
Shpejt në Tempull do të zbresë
E e e e e e ejani adhurojeni
Mbretin e porsa-lindur
E e e e e e ejani adhurojeni
Mbretin e porsa-lindur sot.

Natë e shenjtë
Natë e qetë, natë e Shenjtë
Që u lind Foshnja e shtrenjtë
Rreth fëmijëve Atë qiellor 
Ndriçon drita e yllit tënd
Fli i qetë o Krisht.
Fli i qetë o Krisht.

Natë e qetë, natë e Shenjtë
Dhe bariu gjunjëzon
Kur sheh Mbretin e qiellit mbi dhe.
Ylli i ndritshëm nda Lindja vjen.
Drit e shenjtë po vjen.
Drit e shenjtë po vjen

Natë e qetë, natë e Shenjtë
Ditë e re po ndriçon 
Nga fytyra jote o Krisht
Vjen Shpëtimi i botës përsri.
Paqe dhe dashuri.
Paqe dhe dashuri.

----------

Irenna (14-02-2014)

----------


## Matrix

*Ejani shihni besërisht*

Ejani shihni besërisht, ku është lindur Zoti Krisht,  
Le të shkojmë të gjithë pas, aty ku ylli udhëton,
Bashkë me magët mbretërit e Lindjes 

Aty ku engjëjt me mall po e hymojnë pa pushim 
Dhe barinjtë plot me gaz, u bien fyejve:  
"Na lindi Krishti nga virgjëresha Hyjlindëse
ne një shpellë në Betlehem të Judesë!"

Përse cuditesh o Mari, përmbi cudinë që të ngjan?
"Birin e Zotit që s’ka mot, brenda në mot e linda sot  
Dhe s’e kuptova si u ngjiz. Burrë nuk kam, edhe një Bir si do ta lind? 
Bir të lindur virgjërisht, cili ka parë gjer tani?”  

Por kur do Zoti, ligjet e natyrës përmbysen
Krishti lindi prej virgjëreshës, në Betlehem të Judesë

Si mundet barku ta përmbajë, Atë që s’e mban dot asgjë? 
Birin e Atit pa kufi, si e mban nëna në pëqi?
Por kështu e deshi vet ndaj kështu e bëri. 
Duke mos pasur mish, me mish u vesh për shkakun tonë. 
Dhe kështu u bë Ai, ashtu si s’kishte qënë asnjëherë .
Natyrën tonë e mori, pa u larguar nga e Tij.
Duke dashur të na bëjë qytetarë të qiellit,
Krishti, i Vetëmlinduri prej Atit, u lind në tokë si njeri

----------


## Albo

*Festivali i 9-të i Rinisë së Kishës Orthodhokse të Shqipërisë, zbukuroi atmosferën e Krishtlindjes*

Tirana këto ditë është e mbushur me shumë drita dhe ngjyra festive. Të gjithë njerëzit lëvizin nëpër bulevardet dhe rrugicat e kryeqytetit, duke u përgatitur për të festuar sa më mire me familjet e tyre këtë periudhë Krishtlindjesh dhe Vitin e Ri 2007.

 Si për ta bërë edhe më të bukur atmosferën, të rinjtë e Kishës Orthodhoksë të Shqipërisë organizuan pasditen e 26 dhjetorit në një nga sallat e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar, festivalin e këngëve të krishtera dhe këngëve e valleve tradicionale shqiptare. Ky ishte festivali i nëntë në radhë, duke e kthyer në një traditë të pasur aktivitetin kombëtar të fundvitit. 

Të parët që u ngjitën në skenë ishin fëmijët e shkollës 9-vjeçare shqiptaro-amerikane Protagonistët. U duartrokitën fort nga të gjithë të pranishmit, sepse në sytë e tyre gjithkush shikon të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. Më pas dy prezantuesit e festivalit, anëtarë të Rinisë Orthodhokse të Tiranës, Vasil Koço dhe Ina Gjata thanë para të pranishmëve:

 9 vjet më parë në këtë qytet nisi rrugëtimin një eveniment i bukur rinor. Tani mund ta quajmë edhe tradicional, por në skenë gjithmonë do të shikoni fytyra të reja, do të përjetoni entuziazmin dhe zellin e rinisë së Krishtit. Perëndia nuk na ka dhënë frymë frike, por shprese dhe dashurie. Ky varg biblik është një ndër porositë që Kryepiskopi ynë i dashur dhe i respektuar, imzot Anastasi, na e rikujton çdo herë kudo që jemi. Por ai nuk është vetëm një këshillues shpirtëror për ne të rinjtë, por është frymëzim i të gjithë besimtarëve për një jetë pranë Perëndisë.

Nuk do të mjaftonte koha që kemi në dispozicion për të shprehur mirënjohjen dhe falënderimet tona për bariun e Kishës sonë, që ka dhënë gjithë energjitë e tij për të ndërtuar jo vetëm Kishën si objekt, por edhe Kishën në zemrat tona. Faleminderit Fortlumturi për gjithçka që keni bërë për ne.

 Me këto fjalë prezantuesit falënderuan Kryepiskopin Anastas, i cili ishte i pranishëm në këtë festival, duke e ndjekur atë me vëmendje dhe dashuri. Krishtlindja është festa e të gjithëve. Krishti erdhi në këtë botë për të na dhënë besim, shpresë dhe dashuri. Gjithashtu, Krishtlindja është shpirti i dhuratave. Gjatë kësaj feste të gjithë njerëzit përpiqen të ofrojnë diçka për të afërmit e tyre, ndërsa Krishti kërkon vetëm një dhuratë të vogël, ta bëjmë zemrën tonë grazhd për atë. 

Për të bërë një dhuratë të veçantë për të gjithë të pranishmit, 11 grupe të përzgjedhura rinore nga të katër dioqezat kishtare të Shqipërisë e gjallëruan edhe më shumë këtë atmosferë, duke kënduar këngë të krishtera dhe duke paraqitur këngë e valle tradicionale nga trevat që ata përfaqësojnë. Në këtë skenë u ngjitën grupet rinore nga Vlora, Tirana, Gjinari, Durrësi, Kavaja, Gramshi, Fikasi, Prespa, Berati, Vlora, Gjirokastra dhe Këlcyra. 

 Posaçërisht për të vlerësuar këto grupe ishte ngritur një juri e përbërë nga klerikë, muzikantë dhe pjesëtarë të Rinisë Orthodhokse, e udhëhequr nga znj. Konstandina Luis. Për rreth dy orë grupet rinore u paraqitën me dinjitet, duke e bërë të këndshme atmosferën dhe duke marrë shumë duartrokitje nga spektatorët. Pas prezantimit të grupeve, festivalin e përshëndeti edhe Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili i përgëzoi grupet rinore për nivelin e lartë.

     Çmimin e parë - tha Kryepiskopi - e mori auditori. Kjo punë e përbashkët krijon atmosferë bashkëpunimi dhe vëllazërimi, që duhet të vazhdojë edhe më tej. Nuk jemi mbledhur thjesht, këtu na mbledh emri i Jisu Krishtit, shpëtimtari i botës. Mos harrojmë se apostujt lanë gjithçka për Krishtin dhe ju të rinjtë duhet ta transmetoni këtë të vërtetë të krishterë kudo që të ndodheni.

      Ne jemi në një cep të Ballkanit, por nuk jemi një grup i veçuar, por pjesë e një Kishe të gjallë Katholike dhe Apostolike. Kjo Kishë ka përgjegjësi për mbarë universin, duke e përqafuar atë me dashuri dhe dhembshuri. Përpiquni që ta njihni Krishtin personalisht. Keni nevojë për lutje, meditim dhe studim. Kjo është dhurata më e madhe që mund të bëni për këtë festë. Krishti, i cili është Dielli i Drejtësisë, të shkëlqejë dhe të rrezatojë në veprat dhe në shembullin tuaj  përfundoi fjalën e tij, Kryepiskopi Anastas. 

Në fund, juria caktoi fituesit e këtij festivali. Çmimin inkurajues e mori Gramshi, çmimin e tretë Kavaja, të dytin Berati dhe grupi fitues i festivalit u shpall Tirana. 


Isidor Koti

----------


## Albo

*Korçë - Atmosfera e Krishtlindjes*

Në qytetin e Korçës, në këtë qytet me tradita të vjetra orthodhokse edhe këtë vit u zhvilluan një sërë aktivitetesh me rastin e Krishtlindjes. Festimet i hapi Festivali Rinor i kësaj Mitropolie, aktivitet që mbledh të rinj nga e gjithë dioqeza e Korçës. Ky aktivitet tashmë një traditë në këtë Mitropoli, mirëpriti të rinj nga Erseka, Pogradeci, Prespa, Devolli, si edhe grupe që përshëndetën këtë aktivitet. Mes këngëve dhe valleve, ky aktivitet hapi rrugën e fillimit të festimeve me rastin e Krishtlindjes. Por duhet theksuar se atmosfera e festës kishte filluar të ndihej që në ditët e para të muajit dhjetor, dhe si padashur të gjithë qenë bërë pjesë e gëzimit që ofronte festa. 

Në mbrëmjen e datës 23 dhjetor, në të gjitha rrugët e qytetit shihje njerëz të të gjitha moshave që festonin kolendrat dhe jepnin tek të gjithë lajmin se: “Në qytetin e shenjtëruar u lind foshnja e bekuar…”. Të gjithëve na ishte dhënë rasti të ishim pjesë e korit engjëllor duke përhapur lajmin e lindjes së Shpëtimtarit të botës. 

Në datën 25, në të gjitha kishat e qytetit u celebrua Liturgjia Hyjnore, të cilën në kishën katedrale e drejtoi Mitropoliti i Korçës, Hirësia e Tij Imzot Joani. Ai iu bëri thirrje besimtarëve të shumtë që merrnin pjesë, që të kishin shpresë dhe kurajë, sepse drita e mundi errësirën, se Foshnja e Betlehemit ka ardhur për të gjithë dhe të gjithë duhet të gëzohemi. Më pas vazhduan pritjet në selinë e Mitropolisë së Hirshme të Korçës, ku uruan Kryebariun e tyre qindra besimtarë, përfaqësues të pushtetit vendor si edhe përfaqësues të komuniteteve fetare. Të gjithë përcollën mesazhe paqeje dhe dashurie për të gjithë komunitetin e Korçës. 

Data 26, vazhdoi me drekën tradicionale që shtrohet për njerëzit në nevojë të këtij qyteti, drekë në të cilën ndihmoi edhe shoqata “Gruaja Korçare”. Edhe në këtë ditë Hirësia e Tij Imzot Joani theksoi se: “edhe këta njerëz kanë nevojë për më tepër dinjitet dhe dashuri nga e gjithë shoqëria jonë”. 

Në datën 27, për të gjithë nxënësit më të mirë të shkollave 9-vjeçare të qytetit të Korçës u shpërndanë dhurata. Në këtë ditë Imzot Joani theksoi se më shumë se kurrë vendi ynë ka nevojë për njerëz të arsimuar dhe të devotshëm, të cilët do të jenë vazhduesit e rrugës së mundimshme për lulëzimin e këtij vendi. 

Edhe në datën 28 në bashkëpunim me shoqatën “Gruaja Korçare”, si çdo vit u ndanë dhurata për fëmijët në nevojë. Në këtë ditë Hirësia e Tij bëri apel për të gjithë, se sa e nevojshme është që t’iu qëndrojmë afër këtyre fëmijëve dhe t’iu japim edhe atyre mundësinë që të gëzojnë në këtë ditë të madhe të Lindjes së Krishtit.

----------


## Albo

*Berat, ngazëllim i përgjithshëm në Krishtlindje*

_Atmosferës festive të Krishtlindjes i paraprinë tri veprimtari të rëndësishme._

Dhjetë ditë më parë e në vijim kishat, rrugët e qytetit u zbukuruan me banderola dhe drita shumëngjyrëshe, sheshi kryesor i Beratit dhe çdo shtëpi e tij u pajis me bredha, ku spikatnin lodra, shirita, llambushka dhe dhurata të fshehura nën to për të lumturuar fëmijët buzagazë, këta engjëj të shpresës së madhe.

Më 20 dhjetor, ditën e Hierodëshmor Ignat Hyjmbajtësit, në kishën e Shën Spiridhonit u mbajt Liturgjia Hyjnore, e drejtuar nga Mitropoliti, Hirësi Ignati, i i shoqëruar me pjesëmarrjen e dhjetëra priftërinjve, të ardhur nga enori të ndryshme të Dioqezës. Gjatë liturgjisë, të pranishmit e shumtë ndoqën me interesim të madh hirotonisjen në dhjak të ish-katekistit Nikolla Lushi, i cili iu shtua radhës së gjatë të klerikëve shqiptarë, të dorëzuar gjatë këtyre 16 viteve.

Natën e 23 dhjetorit, duke u gdhirë 24 dhjetori, në selinë e Mitropolisë dhe në shtëpitë beratase u pritën me ngazëllim, me bujari dhe me qerasje simbolike grupet e rinisë orthodhokse, të cilët mbanin në duar kutitë me ikonën e Krishtlindjes dhe me yllin udhërrëfyes, duke kënduar me frymëzim këngën e kolendrave: "Zotërinj e Zonja, erdhëm t'ju gëzojmë, se në Bethlehem lindi një mbret sot". Është për t'u theksuar se kjo traditë e bukur po rilind gjithmonë e më shumë nga viti në vit.

Më 25 dhjetor, besimtarë të panumërt u nisën qysh në orën pesë të mëngjesit nga drejtime të ndryshme për në kishën e Shën Spiridhonit në Gorricë dhe në ish-katedralen e Shën Marisë, në kala, ku në orën gjashtë u celebrua me madhështi Liturgjia Hyjnore.

Në të dyja këto kisha, në mbarim të liturgjisë, u lexua dhe u dëgjua me vëmendje të posaçme mesazhi i Hirësi Ignatit, drejtuar klerit dhe besimtarëve shpresëtarë orthodhoksë të Dioqezës së Beratit, ku, ndër të tjera, theksohet: "Kush do t'i bëjë njerëzit vëllezër? Kush do të bëhet Shpëtimtar dhe Çlirimtar për çdo njeri dhe për tërë njerëzimin? 

Kush tjetër, përveç Atij që u lind në Bethlehem, i Biri i Virgjëreshës dhe i Perëndisë, Jisu Krishti, i Adhuruari ynë? Sepse Engjëlli tha: "Mos kini frikë; se ja, ju sjell lajmin e mirë për një hare të madhe, që do të ketë gjithë populli, se sonte ju ka lindur në qytetin e Davidit Shpëtimtari, që është Krishti, Zoti" (Lluka 10-11). Mesazhi përfundoi me porosinë e vyer: "... Në kishat tona, këtu, ja ku është Perëndia i pasur që u varfërua për t'u pasuruar të gjithë ne. Le t'i afrohemi me pendim dhe t'i kërkojmë ndjesë. Le të marrim vendim për një jetë të virtytshme. Dhe atëherë do të jemi të sigurt se Grazhdi Hyjnor do të bëhet edhe për ne stacion dhe liman Shpëtimi."

Të ngazëlluar nga kjo festë madhështore e mbarë njerëzimit, besimtarë të shumtë bënë një vizitë të paharruar në selinë mitropolitane, ku gjithashtu erdhën për të uruar edhe Prefekti i Beratit, i shoqëruar nga bashkëpunëtorët e tij, Kryetari i Bashkisë me anëtarët e Këshillit Bashkiak, përfaqësues të Myftinisë së Beratit, të cilët i priti me ngrohtësi dhe përzemërsi të veçantë Mitropoliti i Mitropolisë së Shenjtë të Beratit, Vlorës, Kaninës dhe gjithë Myzeqesë, Imzot Ignati, i cili shkëmbeu me të gjithë thirrjen e zjarrtë të paqes, bashkëpunimit, tolerancës, vëllazërimit për të mirën dhe begatinë e bashkëqytetarëve tanë.

Ilia Mihal Zaka

----------


## Albo

*Krishtlindje të bekuara në Mitropolinë e Gjirokastrës*


    Me madhështi u kremtua edhe këtë vit Lindja e Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht në enoritë e Mitropolisë së Shenjtë të Gjirokastrës. Atmosfera e këtij viti, veç gëzimit të përhershëm që mbart ardhja e Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht në tokë, kishte edhe gëzimin e besimtarëve orthodhoksë për faktin që pas vendimeve të Sinodit të Shenjtë të Kishës sonë edhe Mitropolia e Shenjtë e Gjirokastrës, ka tanimë bariun e saj shpirtëror.

Liturgjia Hyjnore e Krishtlindjeve, filloi herët në mëngjes në Kishën Katedrale të "Metamorfozës së Shpëtimtarit", në një nga lagjet më tradicionale të qytetit, nën kryesimin e Hirësi Dhimitrit. Liturgjia grumbulloi dhjetëra besimtarë, që ishin përgatitur shpirtërisht për këtë ditë të mrekullueshme, me pendim e rrëfim, gëzim e dashuri dhe u kunguan kështu me misteret e shenjta, nga Mitropoliti i ri. Ishte shumë domethënës fakti që në këtë liturgji kremtuese, morën pjesë dhjetëra të rinj, kryesisht studentë që studiojnë larg vatrave familjare.

Edhe kori i vogël i fëmijëve të enorisë pati rastin të psalte dhe të tregojë përparimin e tyre nga viti në vit.

Në vazhdim, Mitropoliti priti popullin në ambientet e Mitropolisë së Shenjtë për të shkëmbyer urimet e rastit, por edhe për të shkëmbyer dhurata. Për fëmijët në veçanti ishte një gëzim i madh të marrin si shpërblim për këngët dhe vjershat e tyre të bukura bekimin dhe ëmbëlsirën nga dora e atit të tyre shpirtëror.

Për të shprehur urimet erdhën edhe personalitete të jetës publike të arsimit etj., nga qyteti dhe rrethinat.

Liturgji Hyjnore kremtuese u kryen gjithashtu edhe në qytetet e tjera të Mitropolisë, në veçanti në Përmet dhe Sarandë, me pjesëmarrjen e qindra e qindra besimtarëve. Edhe nëpër fshatra nën kujdesin e Mitropolitit u morën masa për të patur liturgji dhe shërbesa të tjera në mos ditën e Lindjes së Krishtit gjatë gjithë javës që i parapriu dhe asaj pasardhëse, për t’u dhënë mundësi besimtarëve të marrin pjesë në adhurim dhe të kungohen.

Në ditët në vazhdim, Hirësia e Tij Mitropoliti i Gjirokastrës vazhdoi vizitat baritore në qendra të rëndësishme të periferisë metropolitane nën përgjegjësinë e Tij. Të nesërmen në “Mbledhjen e Hyjlindëses Mari", Mitropoliti me klerikë të tjerë të zonës kreu Liturgjinë Hyjnore në Kishën e “Ungjillëzimit të Hyjlindëses Mari", në Delvinë. Dhjetëra besimtarë u mblodhën nga qyteza, por edhe fshatrat përreth për të marrë pjesë në misterin hyjnor, por edhe për të shkëmbyer urimet e rastit. Në ditën e kujtimit të “Protodhiakonit dhe dëshmorit të parë Stefan". Hirësia e Tij, Mitropoliti i Gjirokastrës meshoi në Kishën e "Kryeengjëjve" në Poliçanin, zonë e Pogonit. Vijoi një bisedë e ngrohtë shpirtërore me përfaqësues që kishin ardhur nga të gjitha fshatrat e zonës, por edhe diskutim për problemet e mëdha të tyre dhe për vazhdimin e kontributit të Kishës sonë për zgjidhjen e tyre.

Gjatë gjithë këtyre ditëve dhe në kudo ku u kryen liturgjitë u lexua Mesazhi i Krishtlindjes i Fortlumturisë së Tij Kryepiskopit të Tiranës dhe gjithë Shqipërisë Anastasit. Gjatë gjithë këtyre ditëve të para Lindjes së Krishtit në shumë qendra dhe enori të Mitropolisë sonë u organizuan me sukses të veçantë takime shpirtërore dhe biseda për përjetimin më të thellë të ngjarjes së mishërimit të Fjalës.

----------


## Albo

*Fëmijët e Tiranës me Kolendrat*

Edhe këtë vit fëmijët e kryeqytetit u mblodhën së bashku dhe shkuan në disa familje besimtarësh tiranase për tiu lajmëruar atyre ardhjen e festës së Krishtlindjes, nëpërmjet kolendrave (këngëve tradicionale) dhe vizitave të tyre ngazëlluese.

Ata duke trokitur në çdo derë, këndonin  këngët tradicionale dhe të reja krishtlindjesh, ku me zërin e tyre të ëmbël dhe melodioz ndanë me familjet tiranase gëzimin e kësaj feste. Ata vizituan 35 familje, Mensën e Kishës sonë për të varfrit si edhe Kryepiskopatën. 

Mbresëlënëse ishte dhe vizita e tyre në radion Ngjalla ku drejtpërsëdrejti në valët 88.5 MHz ata lajmëruan të gjithë dëgjuesit për ardhjen e festës së Krishtlindjes. 

Në një intervistë të shkurtër, fëmijët shprehën gëzimin dhe kënaqësinë që kishin ndjerë nga mikpritja e besimtarëve. Në fund të emisionit fëmijët u larguan duke dhënë urimin e tyre për të gjithë njerëzit: Krishti lindi! Lavdërojeni Atë! 

Në fund të vizitave të ardhurat që fëmijët mblodhën nga besimtarët vendosën që tua shpërndanin të varfërve. 

Gabriela Bezhani

----------


## Albo

*Protagonistët presin Krishtlindjen me koncert festiv*

Në qendrën shpirtërore-arsimore Thavor të Kishës sonë, që ngrihet madhështore në një pjesë periferike të kryeqytetit, pranë Malit të Dajtit, u zhvillua më 20 dhjetor koncerti festiv me rastin e Krishtlindjes dhe Vitit të Ri nga nxënësit e shkollës 9-vjeçare shqiptaro-amerikane Protagonistët. Prindër, mësues dhe të ftuar morën pjesë në programin që zgjati rreth dy orë. 

Skena e koncertit interpretonte në mënyrë figurative gëzimin e kësaj feste. Ikona e Krishtlindjes me Krishtin në qendër, yjet dhe magët, barinjtë rreth grazhdit, shoqëroheshin nga fytyrat engjëllore të fëmijëve. Mes tyre ishte i ftuar edhe Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili ndoqi me dashuri këngët, recitimet dhe urimet e fëmijëve. 

Nxënësit kishin përgatitur nga secila klasë një program të veçantë, duke sjellë mes emocioneve para të pranishmëve gëzim dhe shumë buzëqeshje. 

Në fund të aktivitetit, Kryepiskopi Anastas i takoi fëmijët dhe u shpërndau lule, në shenjë dashurie dhe përulësie ndaj krijesave të shumëdashura të Perëndisë. Vetë Krishti iu tha dishepujve se për të fituar Mbretërinë e Perëndisë duhet të imitojmë këta fëmijë, në shembullin e pastërtisë së tyre dhe paqes që ata rrezatojnë. 

Në fund të koncertit festiv, për të gjithë të ftuarit ishte përgatitur një kokteil.  

Isidor Koti

----------


## Albo

*Gëzuar Krishtlindjet nga burgu 325 në Tiranë* 

Krishtlindja është festa e të gjithëve, edhe e të varfërve edhe e të pasurve, festë e të gëzuarve dhe e të hidhëruarve e të lirëve dhe e të burgosurve. Është bekim i veçantë të jesh në këtë kohë pranë të gjithë njerëzve, sidomos atyre që kanë nevojë për ngrohtësi, për besim dhe optimizëm. Këta njerëz ndodhen kudo, në çdo kënd të planetit, sikurse edhe në vendin tonë. 

Në burgun 325 në Tiranë ndodhen 220 të burgosur prej të cilëve 140 janë burra dhe 80 gra. Prej 10 vjetësh, Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale e Shqipërisë ka ndihmuar materialisht dhe shpirtërisht, duke bashkëpunuar me stafin dhe drejtorinë e këtij burgu, bashkëpunim ky që ka qenë përherë dhe më i ngrohtë e i efektshëm. Me bekimin e Kryepiskopit Anastas dhe kontributin e tij, ky aktivitet dhe kjo ndihmë filloi dhe vazhdon të kontribuojë në ngritjen humane të të burgosurve.

Të parët që e morën iniciativën ishin të ndjerët Atë Sotir Xhaferri dhe bashkëshortja e tij Marjana, të cilët hodhën hapat e para të këtij bashkëpunimi që vazhdon edhe sot, i ndjekur me kujdes dhe përkushtim nga Zyra e Lidhjes së Grave Orthodhokse Përhapja e Dashurisë dhe nga disa misionarë orthodhoksë që kanë ndihmuar e ndihmojnë në veprimtaritë humanitare të Kishës sonë në Shqipëri.

Në prag të kësaj Krishtlindjeje po në këtë burg, ditën e enjte, në datë 14 dhjetor u krye një vizitë e veçantë nga disa përfaqësues të Kishës sonë: klerikë, gra e të rinj, duke zhvilluar kështu një takim mbresëlënës në këto ambiente. Gjatë këtij takimi për të gjithë të burgosurit u ndan dhurata, ikona të Krishtlindjes si edhe u zhvilluan biseda të ngrohta, miqësore e shpirtërore. 

Përgjegjësja e Zyrës së Lidhjes së Grave Orthodhokse, znj. Rajmonda Shqevi prezantoi edhe një herë për të gjithë të pranishmit gjithë punën dhe ndihmën e dhënë nga Kisha Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve, duke u karakterizuar nga mirësia, humanizmi dhe dashuria. 

Znj. Rajmonda përmendi këtu ndihmën e dhënë nga Kisha jonë në vlerë monetare, për pagesën për një kohë të gjatë energjisë elektrike në seksionin e grave, ndihmën në ushqime dhe veshmbathje si edhe ndërtimin e një serë lulesh  dhe perimesh, kjo e fundit dhuratë nga Kisha jonë në fillim të vitit 2001.

Ky ambient ka qenë dhe vazhdon të jetë një ndihmë e madhe financiare. Të gjitha të ardhurat nga shitja e prodhimit kalojnë për këto gra dhe njëkohësisht është edhe një ndihmë nga ana psikologjike, pasi koha që kalojnë duke punuar në këtë ambient i ndihmon të jetojnë më ndryshe momentet e vështira që mund të kalojë gjithsecila.  

Dhjakon Hektori në fjalën e tij mbi kuptimin e festës së Krishtlindjes kujtoi se: në këtë festë ne i bëjmë shumë dhurata njëri-tjetrit, por nuk duhet të harrojmë se dhurata më e madhe në këtë kohë është dhurata që na bëri Perëndia të gjithëve ne: Ai na ka dhënë Birin e Tij të vetëm, Jisu Krishtin. Shumicën e rasteve ne mendojmë kur do të shkojmë në jetën tjetër. Por shpëtimi fillon në këtë kohë, në këtë jetë. Krishti na thotë në Bibël që: Mbretëria e Perëndisë është pranë jush.

Bota rreth nesh është e rrethuar me ligësi, por një nga emrat e Krishtit është Emanuel, që do të thotë: Perëndia është me ne. Pra, edhe në vështirësitë më të mëdha të jetës Perëndia është me ne. Ne përpiqemi të përjetojmë Krishtin, sepse kur Perëndia është me ne, të gjithë jemi të mbushur me paqe, gëzim dhe dashuri. 

Ndërsa kryedhjakon Asti tha ndër të tjera se njerëzit që kanë vizionin se Perëndia është me ne, kanë edhe angazhimin se edhe ata do të duhet të jenë me Të. Vjen një moment, që fillon dhe nuk mbaron, kur njerëzit bëjnë një përmbledhje dhe rishikim të jetës së tyre për sa kanë bërë dhe janë duke bërë tani. Kështu dhe neve sot kuptojmë se dalëngadalë po mbyllet një vit dhe po fillon një vit i ri, i cili kërkon edhe një angazhim të ri, një vizion të ri, duke menduar se do duhet të jemi edhe ne me Perëndinë dhe pranë Tij dhe kjo mund të bëhet vetëm me optimizëm dhe dashuri për jetën, të cilën e kemi dhuratë nga Perëndia.

Burrat dhe gratë e këtij burgu i pritën me ngrohtësi dhe mirënjohje vizitorët e rregullt të tyre, përfaqësuesit e Kishës sonë, që i kujtojnë, i vizitojnë dhe i ndihmojnë me ngrohtësi e dashuri, madje edhe duke ndarë gëzimet dhe hidhërimet e tyre. Binte në sy dashamirësia, respekti për të gjithë dhe gëzimi në urimin e përzemërt Krishtlindje të gëzuara dhe vit të bekuar.     

Isidor Koti & Sonila Dedja

----------


## Albo

*Nxënësit e shkollës shqiptaro-amerikane Protagonistët në Tiranë duke pritur Krishtlindjet*

    Atmosfera festive e Krishtlindjes nisi të ndihej që në orët e para të mëngjesit të datës 19 dhjetor, kur nxënësit e shkollës fillore 9-vjeçare shqiptaro-amerikane Protagonistët në kryeqytet, po përgatiteshin për ta pritur sa më mirë Krishtin-Foshnje, përmes një programi festiv.
    Në këtë atmosferë të prag Krishtlindjes, si gjithmonë përgatitja e parë është ajo e zbukurimit të ambientit, por nxënësit ishin zbukuruar dhe stolisur enkas për këtë program, më shumë se çdo ditë tjetër.

    Salla e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar në qendër të Tiranës ishte plot me prindër, fëmijë dhe të ftuar të tjerë, të cilët prisnin pa durim shfaqjen festive të 160 nxënësve të shkollës Protagonistët. Mes të ftuarve, ishte edhe Kryepiskopi Anastas, i cili gëzohej me gëzimin e fëmijëve këtë ditë të veçantë për ta.
    Dritat e bukura shumëngjyrëshe që shprehin madhështinë e këtyre festave, shoqëruar me pankartën Ja Krishti lind, lavdërojeni ishin skena dhe mesazhi kryesor që përcillej në sytë e të gjithëve. Kjo atmosferë festive nuk mund të jetë asgjë tjetër veçse një prelud Krishtlindjesh.

    Programi nisi me përcjelljen e mesazheve nga ana e fëmijëve si për ti lajmëruar njerëzit se po afrojnë Krishtlindjet dhe duhet të bëhen gati, duke i shtuar kështu edhe më shumë gëzimin kësaj feste. Në vazhdim, nxënësit e kësaj shkolle kënduan këngë, recituan poezi, luajtën në piano, duke treguar se çfarë kishin mësuar gjatë gjithë vitit në gjuhën shqip, anglisht dhe greqisht dhe duke shprehur njëkohësisht edhe talentet e tyre në fusha të ndryshme.
    Aktiviteti ishte një theksim i atmosferës së gëzueshme dhe shpresëdhënëse që sjell për mbarë botën dhe fëmijët në veçanti kjo festë kaq e madhe dhe kaq domethënëse.

Isidor Koti

----------


## Korcar-L1

Ka ndonjeri ndonje cd me pslame te kenduara nga korret e kishave tona?

----------


## Conquistador

Urime te perzemerta per te gjithe besimtaret e krishtere dhe per te gjithe ata qe besojne Zotin.

----------


## Albo

> Ka ndonjeri ndonje cd me pslame te kenduara nga korret e kishave tona?


Pashe tek faqja e KOASH qe kete vit kane nxjerre nje CD me kenge per krishtlindje nga korre femijesh:

http://www.orthodoxalbania.org/Shqip...htypiFrame.htm

Albo

----------

